# Replaced My Optima Batteries!



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, last weekend we went camping for two days. During that time we only used the trailer at night for the furnace and our TV for 30 min sleep timer, and during the day for the water pump. In the morning I got up ran the generator while the wife fired up the furnace for her shower, made coffee etc. When I checked the batteries they were at 1/3 charge on the display. I thought it was a little weird, so later that night I ran the generator for another hour or so and went to bed. Anyhow after running the gen set again in the morning for the shower, then hooking up to the truck and pulling it home (hour and 30 min drive) I took the batteries out and checked em with my battery charger. They were sitting at 48%.

So, I said what the heck and went to sam's club and seen they had some of the GC2 batteries for 68/each. Picked them up and just got done charging em to 100%, i'll be taking them out this weekend and again over memorial weekend so we shall see how they do. They are rated at 208 Amp Hours.

One thing im wondering is with the GC2 batteries should the converter / charger in the outback be sufficient for charging off my honda generator? Or should I be looking into upgrading that to a three-stage? Since these are golf cart batteries It was my understanding these are considered "true" deep cycle batteries with thicker plates as opposed to the Marine / RV Hybrids correct? If that's true why is it that I see people stating to not allow these to go below 50% charge, when true deep cycles are supposed to be able to go down as low as 20% charge?

Anyhow, im excited and can't wait to go camping again this weekend!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The plates are thicker and therefore have higher reserve capacity and are more robust to be able to withstand the charge / discharge cycling. Keep in mind that the higher the reserve the longer it takes to recharge. It would be recommended that you purchase a hydrometer. Then you will be able to check the specific gravity in each cell and make sure they are fully charged each time you finish using them. A good deep cycle charger would be a great investment as well... one that will taper the charge rate and shut off when they are fully charged. That way you can maintain them during the off season. They are a great way to go! You will be much happier with them than the Optimas.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your Honda as a shore power source to the converter will be more then enough to charge the batteries. Have you checked the performance of the converter just to make sure it is functioning okay? BTW it is a 3 stage converter, they all have been that way in the Outbacks since 2004 or 2005 depending on the trailer model.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> BTW it is a 3 stage converter


I was going to say that!!


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Your Honda as a shore power source to the converter will be more then enough to charge the batteries. Have you checked the performance of the converter just to make sure it is functioning okay? BTW it is a 3 stage converter, they all have been that way in the Outbacks since 2004 or 2005 depending on the trailer model.


I have not checked the converter in the trailer. However when I had hooked it up to shore power prior to the trip for a good three hours or so it charged the Optima's to 100%. Good to know it is a three-stage charger! Is there a point on the converter you would test at? It was my understanding it is below the fuse panel? I have not looked at the charger it's self.

My deep cycle charger has three manual modes, maintain, slow-charge (for deep cycles), and fast charge. However in maintain mode I thought it would shut off when the batteries reached 100%, but it just continues with a slow charge. I may have to invest in a better charger I suppose, just picked up this one too! Can you guys recommend a good one off of Amazon, or an online source?

The charger itself took a good hour and a half for each optima battery to charge them. However on the GC2 batteries hooked up in series it charged them on slow-charge in about 30 minutes from 60%.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

So I'm confused. I need to replace the battery that came with my camper. We usually don't camp where we need to rely on battery for power but wouldn't mind having some extra reserve but also don't really want to go the route of 2 6V 200lb batteries. I have read before that Optima batteries are not worth the money, buy am confused on what to get. We don't have the best choices around here, Wal-mart, O'reilly, autozone. Any suggestions?


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

Lmbevard said:


> So I'm confused. I need to replace the battery that came with my camper. We usually don't camp where we need to rely on battery for power but wouldn't mind having some extra reserve but also don't really want to go the route of 2 6V 200lb batteries. I have read before that Optima batteries are not worth the money, buy am confused on what to get. We don't have the best choices around here, Wal-mart, O'reilly, autozone. Any suggestions?


Lmbevard,

I can tell you from my personal experience as of this weekend that changing out my two 12 volt Optima Blue Tops for the two 6v Sams club brand GC2 batteries was the best thing I have done. My optima's were rated at 55 amp hours individually, and 110 amp hours hooked up in parallel. These batteries run normally around 150+ each. Now the GC2 (Golf Cart batteries) are rated at 205 amp hours hooked up in series and only run 68/each.

Last weekend if ya read above I went camping and used minimal usage. This weekend the weather was heavy rain, so we sat in the trailer playing cards, with a light on. Then moved to the couch and watched two movies. After watching them I thought oh no! Went to my panel and the batteries read 3/4 charge still. I ran my gen set for 20 minutes (on a timer) and after about 10 minutes the gen ramped down the rpms, so I disconnected and poof the batteries were 100% charged. If your battery trays can fit the group 24/group 27 batteries, then it should be able to fit the GC2 batteries that are true Deep Cycle batteries and are ment for constant slow drain.

As for the weight the AGM Blue Tops are heavier in my opinion than the GC2 golf cart batteries, if not the same.


----------

